# Some More Bootsale Lcd's......



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

anyone recall the small suitcase full of watch stuff??, anyhow here are some other watches that were in the case (there are still quiet a few that i haven't photographed yet!)

there were two of these citizen lcd's, both still have the plastic stuff that protects the case back, new batt's in and off they jollywell went


















a couple of casios (needed batteries (as did every watch







)



















a couple of timex lcd's, one has the original guarantee, manuals and a slip about how to install the battery.










this one looks like nos, there's hardly a mark on it.










john









btw, you may see these watches in the sales forum shortly as they're not really my 'thing', don't know why i bought the case really, i guess it's just that i'm a sucker for all things horological







, i just can't help myself


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

another couple of pics of the timex



















john


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You certainly did well with that haul John.









Some nice watches there.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking good John, nice one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not a bad find at all John


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, that black Timex Quartz brings back memories! My mate had one of those on the 80's. I pestered the hell out of my Mum and Dad for one but got a Casio instead which I loved and lasted ages.

Andrew.


----------

